# RELOADING: Cheap Tumbler at Harbor Freight Tools!



## arnisandyz (Nov 9, 2006)

Just got Harbor Frieght's latest sales flyer in the mail. for all you reloaders, they have this Vibratory Tumbler on sale..I think it was like $35.

Take a look at the picture here.  It looks alot like the Frankford 220 Tumbler that costs $52.99 (plus shipping) from MidwayUSA! I already have a decent tumbler, but for that price its hard to resist! I think I may stop by after work.

http://www.harborfreightusa.com/usa...o?itemid=93252&CategoryName=&SubCategoryName=

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=550414


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey! That's a great gift idea! *Off to HF!*


----------



## elder999 (Nov 9, 2006)

A lot of Harbor Freight's tools are cheap knock-offs of better made products, often made in China of inferior materials. This could be the reason it so closely resembles the product from Midway. 

Harbor Freight's tools are known for breaking. See, for just one example,  here.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 9, 2006)

elder999 said:


> A lot of Harbor Freight's tools are cheap knock-offs of better made products, often made in China of inferior materials. This could be the reason it so closely resembles the product from Midway.
> 
> Harbor Freight's tools are known for breaking. See, for just one example,  here.




I was about to reply... you get what you pay for... Harbor Freight _sometimes_... *SOMETIMES* has good stuff or low prices but not *ALL* the time. So yeah... be careful what you buy there. Don't expect it to last for long.


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 10, 2006)

Point taken.  I do have a few HF tools...a drill press and a belt sander and they have yet to fail the 3 years I've had them.


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 10, 2006)

FA also has a cheaper one at 29 bucks right now:

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=587176

For a bit more, the excellent model from Berry's can be had (which is what I use):

$58 including shipping:

http://www.berrysmfg.com/82.php

I load up mine with 1/2 crushed walnut and 1/2 corncob, add some Berry's polish, and after 4 hours of tumbling (probably more than needed), my brass looks brand spanking new.


----------

